# Official: Terry Porter fired; Gentry to take over



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

My sources are telling me that he'll be out of a job by Monday morning but I can't put all the blame on Porter here..

This is an offensive minded team and always will be as long as they have Steve Nash..


----------



## thesuns-fan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Is Terry Porter gone?*

Hmm, he hasn't left them yet, so I think, you've heard a rumour, mate, though I've heard the same as you. I have also heard rumours about Amare, some of my friends told me, that he maybe is going to leave Suns. I don't hope so - I think, he is one of Phoenix most energious and value players.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Is Terry Porter gone?*

You can't blame it all on Porter, but at the same time, he has too talented of a team not to have them winning at a high pace.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Is Terry Porter gone?*

There's been all sorts of rumors/talk/reports/denials about it since Friday. No idea what's going to happen.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Is Terry Porter gone?*



thesuns-fan said:


> Hmm, he hasn't left them yet, so I think, you've heard a rumour, mate, though I've heard the same as you. I have also heard rumours about Amare, some of my friends told me, that he maybe is going to leave Suns. I don't hope so - I think, he is one of Phoenix most energious and value players.



Welcome to our forum rookie..

If I were a betting and I am, my guess is that Porter is fired Monday Morning and replaced by Gentry..

Suess hit the nail on the head when he said this team is too talented and Porter has underacheived but ask him to change the system with this group of players might have been unfair to Porter...

You can lead Nash to water but you can't make him drink it and it's obvious that Nash isn't happy and I can still see Nash in a Suns uniform next year...

I think Porter being fired is a DONE deal and this is going to be an interesting week for our team...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Is Terry Porter gone?*

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/02/15/20090215spt-sunsporter.html



> Alvin Gentry will take over Monday as the Suns' interim head coach with first-year coach Terry Porter being fired by then, multiple team sources confirmed Sunday.
> 
> Porter is being replaced by his lead assistant coach after the Suns went through a 6-10 stretch that put them at 28-23 before the All-Star break. In June, Porter had signed with Phoenix for a three-year contract, which sources said Sunday was guaranteed through the third season in contrast to previous reports. His annual salary was in the $2 million range.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Official: Terry Porter fired, Gentry to take over*

Stupid. Sarver and Kerr need to go kill himself.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Official: Terry Porter fired, Gentry to take over*

I guess with all the rumors floating the Suns had to allow it to become official. There had been numerous denials so that's why I didn't know what was gonna happen. I also heard they didn't want to do anything (this or an Amare trade) to take away from the ASG. 


I feel bad for Porter. I would've liked to see him coach a team here that fits more of his style. I actually thought Kerr would've given him that chance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When was the last time a first-year coach got fired with a winning record?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I liked Porter and I supported the hiring but the players didn't respond to him..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Bad, bad move...


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Bad, bad move...


Explain yourself? Why was this a bad move?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like a link on this firing please...

Never mind.. Found it..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> I would like a link on this firing please...


Scroll up to Weasel's post.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

the rattler said:


> Explain yourself? Why was this a bad move?


The Suns could have easily finished with 50+ wins with Porter... I'm not so sure now. You don't fire a 1st year coach with a winning record. I'm pretty sure that's the 11th commandment.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> The Suns could have easily finished with 50+ wins with Porter... I'm not so sure now. You don't fire a 1st year coach with a winning record. I'm pretty sure that's the 11th commandment.


Really? They're on pace to win 45 games and after the past two months and a 6-10 slide while none of the players respect him later leads us to the conclusion that he's drowning. It wasn't fair to Porter to have him, a defensive oriented coach, coach a group that is known to be all offense. Kerr just bungled that hiring. Then he traded away defense for more offense. There isn't a single good defender on the Suns anymore other than Grant Hill who is a step slow now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

alvin gentry? former clipper coach eh?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gentry is proven head coach. Ask Clippers fan for more detail ......

Kerr expected him to lead the Suns to the glory in June.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> The Suns could have easily finished with 50+ wins with Porter... I'm not so sure now. You don't fire a 1st year coach with a winning record. I'm pretty sure that's the 11th commandment.


It's official that you have no clue what you are talking about when it comes to Phoenix Suns basketball..

I'm not here to blast you my friend but you are more than qualified to take a seat in the United States Congress..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The interesting thing to note now is that with Gentry taking over, shouldn't the Suns keep Amare for at least the remainder of the year? Especially when you consider that they're definitely going back to that run-and-gun style.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare may actually not be going anywhere.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Amare may actually not be going anywhere.


That's what I said....

Seven pages of posts for nothing???


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> That's what I said....
> 
> Seven pages of posts for nothing???


I wouldn't say for nothing. It created conversation around here .


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

True, why trade Amare we you haven't seen how good he can be in the return to fast-pace action with J-Rich and Nash gunning and passing also? Wait, but what does this mean for Shaq? We still have him, and you can't ignore that. Or can you?

All of the deals for Stoudemire are iffy, at least I thought they barely reach 50% of what he is worth (Bulls, Blazers, Cavs trades).


----------

